# New T-shirt Styles this year?



## BULLY357 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can anyone give some ideas on what styles or designs are coming into the market this year?


----------



## Musical Apparel (Dec 28, 2009)

mens:
just give them a normal good quality t-shirt. Nothing fancy.

for the ladies:
vnecks
scoop neck

organics, bamboo, hemps are something to watch out for.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

To me, I don't like being ordinary.

So, I fancy graphic tees.


----------

